# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Празднуем Православную Пасху!

## kiara

*ПАСХА - СВЕТЛОЕ ХРИСТОВО ВОСКРЕСЕНИЕ
24 апреля 2011 г.*

Да возрадуется всякий любящий Бога сему светлому празднику.
Да внидет верный слуга в радость господина.
Да поспешит носивший бремя поста за прибылью.
Пребывавший в трудах с первого часа пусть получит ныне справедливую плату.
Явившийся в третьем часу пусть празднует с благодарением сей праздник.
Явившийся лишь в шестом часу пусть приблизится без страха: ему не причинят вреда.
Промедливший до девятого часа пусть придет без колебаний.
И работавший с одиннадцатого часа пусть не стыдится: Господь щедр.
Он принимает последнего, как первого, Он покоит работавшего с одиннадцатого часа так же, как и принявшегося за труды с рассвета. И милостив к последнему, щедр к первому. Первого одаривает, последнему являет Свою благодать. Он смотрит не только на дела, он прозревает побуждения сердца.
Приобщитесь же все к радости Господа вашего, первые и последние, получите свою плату...
Подвижники и нерадивые, празднуйте сей день. Постившиеся и не постившиеся, услаждайтесь сегодня. Стол накрыт, придите же, оставив сомнения. Тучный телец подан, насыщайтесь все, присоединяйтесь к пиру веры, черпайте сокровища милосердия...
Пусть никто не оплакивает свои грехи: прощение восстало из гроба.
Пусть ни один человек не боится смерти: смерть Спасителя освободила нас.
Он сокрушил смерть, когда она держала Его в плену, Он лишил силы ад, сойдя в преисподнюю.
Предсказано Исаией: ад содрогнулся при виде Его, Содрогнулся, ибо был раздавлен; вкусил горечи, ибо вкушал сладость. Поглотил тело и вдруг встретился с Богом. Поглотил видимое, и был сотрясен невидимым.
Смерть, где твое жало? Ад, где твоя победа?
Христос воскрес, и ты раздавлен. Христос воскрес, и демоны сокрушены. Христос воскрес, и ангелы ликуют. Христос воскрес, и жизнь царствует. Христос воскрес, и мертвые исторгнуты из гробов. Ибо Христос, воскресший из мертвых, сделался начатком усопших.
Ему слава и держава во веки веков.
Аминь.
(СЛОВО ОГЛАСИТЕЛЬНОЕ НА ПРАЗДНИК ПАСХИ Святителя Иоанна Златоуста)

Пасха один из самых замечательных праздников в Православном календаре. Мы праздновали Пасху в семье даже в застойные махровые советские годы, втихаря, разумеется))))
А как у вас в семьях - празднуете Пасху? Готовитесь по всем правилам или может пос-своему, по-семейному?
Как украшаете дом?
Что подаете к столу?
Ну и поделимся рецептами Пасхального стола!!!!

----------


## kiara

Я одна что ли праздную?)))))
Ну и начну тогда.
Выдраив весь дом, я украшаю его пасхальными деревьями.
Выглядит это так - обычно веточки вербы как основные, береза или что-то еще, как дополнение. На веточки развешиваем с детьми украшения из яичек (скорлупки уже пустые, яички готовим заранее с предыдущих выходных), добавляем готовые украшения, всяких птичек, букашек (такие используют  оформлении букетов цветочных), фигурки животных-зайцы, курочки, цыплята. К этой композиции добавляем красиво оформленные свечи, украшенную икону, после присоединяем к этому яйца крашенные, кулич и пасху.
Обычно в субботу мы все это освещаем в Храме.
На стол делаю несколько видов куличей-для детей сладкие и сдобные, причем для старшего сына - только с орехами, для нас с мужем менее сладкие и с пряностями. Последние годы очень нравится кулич по рецепту В. Похлебкина.
Пасху творожную делаю со сгущенкой - естественно это детям) Взрослым обычно более "сырную".
Еще всегда были пироги с разными начинками (это еще от бабушки традиция) - капустные, яблочные, мясные.
Готовим Пасхальный завтрак и обед (обед у нас вечером))).
*Рецепты:*
Пасха со сгущеннкой:
творог 1,25 кг
масло сливочное 250 г
сметана 250 г
молоко сгущенное 400 г
Коричневый сахар  0,5 стакана
Изюм 150 г (орехи, любые цукаты)
сахар ванильный 1 ч. л.
Сливочное масло растопить. Изюм промыть и обсушить. Творог протереть через сито, соединить со сливочным маслом, сахаром и ванильным сахаром, тщательно перемешать. Добавить сметану, сгущенное молоко и изюм. Еще раз перемешать, разложить массу по двум формам с отверстием внизу, простеленным 3 слоями марли. Сверху положить гнет и поставить в холодильник на 1–2 дня, подставив под формы посуду для стекания излишка жидкости. Перед подачей переложить пасху на блюдо, снять марлю. Украсить свежими или консервированными ягодами или цветком.

Кулич по В.Похлебкину:
1 кг муки
50 г дрожжей
1 – 1,5 стакана молока
10 желтков
3 белка
250 г сахара
200 г сливочного масла
100 г изюма
25 г коньяка
25 г цукатов
3 ч. ложки лимонной цедры или 1 ч. ложка кардамона (молотого) и 0,5 ч. ложки мациса или тертого мускатного ореха
1 ч. ложка шафрановой настойки
3 – 4 ч. ложки ванильного сахара
1 г соли

Приготовить опару: в 0,5 стакана кипящего молока заварить 100 г муки, быстро размешав деревянной ложкой до получения эластичной массы.
Одновременно дрожжи развести в 0,5 стакана тепловатого молока, смешать со 100 г муки и оставить на 10 мин.
Приготовить дрожжевую смесь: соединить смеси, указанные в пунктах 1 и 2, накрыть и поставить для подъема на 1 ч и более.
Приготовить заливку: желтки, сахар, соль стереть в однородную массу, взбить добела.
Половину заливки влить в дрожжевую смесь, добавить 250 г муки, вымесить и дать подойти в течение 1 ч, затем долить другую половину заливки, добавить 500 г муки и месить тесто, пока не будет отставать от рук.
В готовое тесто влить постепенно небольшими порциями теплое жидкое сливочное масло, вымесить, добавить пряности, коньяк, дать тесту подойти вторично.
После вторичного подъема теста осадить его до первоначального положения, добавить в него 2/3 изюма и цукатов, предварительно обваляв их в муке, и дать тесту в третий раз подойти.
Разделить на две части (на два кулича), залить тесто в формы до половины, засыпать сверху оставшимися изюмом и цукатами и дать подняться на 2/3 формы, затем обмазать яичным желтком и поставить в печь на небольшой огонь на 45 мин.
P.S. муку обязательно самую лучшую-только высший сорт, просеять два раза через самое мелкое сито. Яйца, молоко и дрожжи-самые свежие. Сухофрукуты или цукаты можно замочить в коньяке.
Это оригинальный рецепт Похлебкина, у меня лично в городе печи нет))поэтому я пеку в духовом шкафу, заменила шафранную настойку на просто щепотку шафрана. Имейте ввиду, что шафран и кардамон окрашивают тесто, поэтому, если вы хотите, чтоб куличики были светлые - не кладите их, а положите ваниль.
Сверху залейте глазурью, любой-как вы готовите сами, я растираю белки с сах.пудрой и лимонным соком, но тру очень долго, чтоб масса не стекала с ложки. Такая глазурь не растекается, не трескается и ложится на верхушечку кулича толстой белой шапкой-очень нарядно и вкусно. 

Еще один наивкуснейший Кулич:
Мука - 3 кг
Дрожжи (быстрые) – 150 г
Молоко – 1.2 л (6 стаканов)
Сахар песок – 3-4 стакана
Яйца – 17 штук
Масло сливочное несоленое – 500 г
Маргарин сливочный – 250 г
Сметана – 1.5 стакана
Изюм светлый – 500 г
Миндаль или грецкий орех – 200 г
Имбирь — 1 чайная ложка, кардамон – 10 зерен, шафран – ½ чайной ложки, ванилин – 1 пачка, мускатный орех - ½ чайной ложки
Спирт, коньяк, ликер Амаретто
Лимон – 1 шт
Сахарная пудра – 1 стакан
Соль – 1.5 чайной ложки (из расчета 1/3 чайной ложки соли на 3 стакана муки)

----------


## Веснушка

а я кулич делаю в хлебопечке. но получается каждый раз по разному....в этом году на вид не очень, Гошан умудрился оторвать корку - ему понравилось, просил еще и срочно чтобы Пасха настала)))) кулич люблю украшать белой глазурью, и делаю мармеладные буковки ХВ, и все, он выглядит как деревенский, очень милый, не люблю украшать по другому. яйца делаем разные-разные. в этом году мы на новом месте, поэтому под рукой были только краски и яйца......жаль, столько идей. а воплощать нечем....ну мы с Гошкой сделали плетеную корзину под яички из картона, на одном яичке Гошка с моей помощью рисовал машинку, другое украсили отпечатками наших пальчиков - яркое разноцветное яичко получилось))) одно завернули в салфетку и перевязали атласной ленточкой (хорошо вовремя с джемпера не срезала петелечки чтобы вешать)))))))) еще одно яйцо сама раскрасила краской, и на одно наклейки маленькими сердечками наклеили))
обычно я тоже выдраиваю весь дом. но в этом году это не про нас - у нас на втором этаже полным ходом строительные работы...поэтому первый днем как в тумане, а вечером естественно в пыли.....может уберу  хоть немного завтра, после того как уйдут рабочие%(((( столько надо завтра успеть!!!! 
идем освящать кулич и яйца - обязательно. обычно я хожу со своей мамой, но завтра наверное по времени не получится......жаль опять же...
но несмотря на то что дома вряд ли будет чистота и порядок- в этом году украшу все!!!!!! купила кое какие украшения, разноцветные свечи в форме яиц. сами с Гошкой сделали яичные гирлянды из картона)) и еще хочу украсить дерево на улице большими пластмассовыми яйцами и бантами из упаковочной бумаги (успеть бы только все осуществить!!!!1)
еще завтра буду печь торт. потому что на Пасху идем к бабушке, она как и на Рождество (я писала как то) всех собирает, а я уже по сложившейся за пару лет традиции отвечаю за десерт)))
очень хочется попасть на ночную службу. была единожды - но это так здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Крестный ход, а потом когда начинают петь "Христос Воскрес" аж сердце замирает и слезы на глазах!!!!! очень светлые чувства!!!! но Гоша любит ночью спать, так что придется поспать и нам...

----------


## yakudza

В этом году Пасха 15 апреля - в это воскресенье!
Поделитесь еще идеями, традиционными блюдами, мыслями на этот счет))

----------


## kiara

В этом году я пеку такие куличи:
Опара: 1 литр теплого молока, 0,5 ст. сахара, 1 ч.л. соли без горки, 50 гр. дрожжей, мука, чтобы получилось тесто как на оладьи.
Опара должна подняться, объем ее увеличивается вдвое.
Основное тесто: 12 желтков (белки будем использовать для помадки, поэтому я отделяю желтки над отдельной чашкой, затем проверяю, чтобы в белки не попали желтки и только потом сливаю белки в отд.посуду) взбиваем венчиком (я что-то последнее время работаю только венчиком, про миксер забыла))) и потихоньку добавляем в опару, 200 гр. сливочного масла, растопленного и остуженного до комнатной температуры, 1 банка сгущенки (разумеется Рогачевская))), 2 ст.л. растительного масла, цукаты, изюм, орехи – по вкусу, но замочив немного в коньяке, затем выложив на салфетку, промакнув и пересыпав мукой, ванилин на кончике ножа (можно ванильный сахар, НО берите только с натуральной ванилью!). Все ингредиенты вводим, не спеша, тщательно перемешиваем.
Муку обязательно просеиваем, чтобы в ней было много воздуха, и выбиваем тесто, пока не станет отставать от рук. В идеале - 300 раз нужно ударить тесто или как говорят все Матушку - 100 раз прочесть "Богородице, Дево радуйся". Ну а вы смотрите сами по тесту, оно должно идеально отходить от рук. Можно чуток облегчить задачу-полить руки маслом)
Поднимается тесто довольно долго, наберитесь терпения, не допускайте сквозняка, дурных мыслей и слов). Раскладываем в формы по 1/2, если ооочень хорошо подошло, то сразу на 3/4, даем подняться еще раз и выпекаем. Духовку предварительно нагреть до 200гр, первые полчаса не открывать шкаф. Готовность - румяная корочка сверху и чистая палочка)
Помадку делаю такую же, как в прошлый раз, это моя любимая)
Всем светлой Пасхи и вкусных Куличей)

----------


## kiara

Впереди Пасха.
Поднимаю тему, может кому-то пригодятся рецепты.
У меня будут куличи для домашних по Похлебкину, наверно, и для нас с мужем дюкановские))) 
Твородную пасху я всегда на снущенке делала, в этом году попробую "розовую" по рецепту семьи Вертинских ( там вместо творога сметана, которая створаживается), а для нас с мужем-конечно с нулевым творогом).

----------

